# if i drink a whole 5oz bottle of delsym how hard will i trip?



## BoB772420 (Jun 5, 2009)

ive never tripped off this stuff before ive tripped a bunch of times off 16 triple c's the delsym has a total of 900mg of dxm is it safe to take all of it? will i be trippin way harder than i do off 16 ccc's? has anyone done delsym before? how hard did you trip?


----------



## Hoobashank (Jun 5, 2009)

BoB772420 said:


> ive never tripped off this stuff before ive tripped a bunch of times off 16 triple c's the delsym has a total of 900mg of dxm is it safe to take all of it? will i be trippin way harder than i do off 16 ccc's? has anyone done delsym before? how hard did you trip?


look at it and make sure dxm is the only active ingredient. if it is your good to go. if not i wouldnt drink it.


----------



## BoB772420 (Jun 5, 2009)

BoB772420 said:


> ive never tripped off this stuff before ive tripped a bunch of times off 16 triple c's the delsym has a total of 900mg of dxm is it safe to take all of it? will i be trippin way harder than i do off 16 ccc's? has anyone done delsym before? how hard did you trip?


 
also it says extended release suspension does this mean it will take longer to hit me? about how long will it take?


----------



## BoB772420 (Jun 5, 2009)

yes dxm is the only active ingredient and the only other ingredient is sodium


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 5, 2009)

Sodium Huh. No. Dont Take All Of It. Thats 900 mg All Together In The Bottle? Take A Third To Start Off With.


----------



## orangefrog (Jun 5, 2009)

DXM is fucking horsecock, i wanted to do it when i couldnt score acid but i survived, i got it for my cough but didnt drink it cause i had cid and didnt feel like tripping or experimenting so i just used it for my cough, took if for like 4 days and i was depressed for a week and a half, that shits fucked and its a fucked up drug its like PCP + Morphine in 1, what the fuck is with that, i dont even know how its possible, make me some LCD + MDMA and o ya its 2-ci and all those jazzes, seriously its an engineered drug, fuck that shit stick to the natural shit aka no dxm or 2-ci. i heard of guys that did so much 2c-i or one of those, lost blood flow to their legs and had to get them amputated, chemicals are not worth it man.


----------



## BoB772420 (Jun 5, 2009)

i took the wqhole borttle and im ttrripp[ppppin


----------



## Treeth (Jun 5, 2009)

1 bottle-

DISSOCIATE!

2 bottles-

LEARN HOW TO DIE


----------



## password351 (Jun 5, 2009)

BoB772420 said:


> i took the wqhole borttle and im ttrripp[ppppin


sweet, let us know how it goes


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 5, 2009)

You Should Be Seriously Fucked Up. VERY


----------



## nukkchorris (Jun 6, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> You Should Be Seriously Fucked Up. VERY


He died, RIP DXM boy


----------



## password351 (Jun 6, 2009)

nukkchorris said:


> He died, RIP DXM boy


 well i hope not...


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 6, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> You Should Be Seriously Fucked Up. VERY


Yeah because 16ccc's is 480mg of DXM. So he just almost took double of what triple c's are..is that safe? Because ive been wanting to do the syrup but wasnt sure how much and shit to take but if I can just drink a bottle of delsym then Ill do that. Just want to make sure its safe to take 900mg...


----------



## password351 (Jun 6, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> Yeah because 16ccc's is 480mg of DXM. So he just almost took double of what triple c's are..is that safe? Because ive been wanting to do the syrup but wasnt sure how much and shit to take but if I can just drink a bottle of delsym then Ill do that. Just want to make sure its safe to take 900mg...


i took a bottle of zicam and a bottle of robogels and i got super fucked up, i think that comes to 700mg's. 900mg's must be insane


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 6, 2009)

Well He's Not Gonna Die If That's What You Mean.


*Oral DXM Dosages*

*Threshold~ unknown*
*Light~ 100 - 200 mg*
*Common~ 200 - 400 mg*
*Strong~ 300 - 600 mg*
*Heavy~ 600 - 1500 mg*
*Risk of Death~ 2,500 - 20,000 mg*


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 6, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Well He's Not Gonna Die If That's What You Mean.
> 
> 
> *Oral DXM Dosages*
> ...


Thank you thank you. My encyclopedia for life. haha. And 20,000? People have done it and lived to talk? Just wondering haha.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 6, 2009)

It's Only A Risk But Nearly An Ounce Of DXM? Nah. Death.


----------



## BoB772420 (Jun 7, 2009)

i didnt die lol i just had a CRAZY trip i think it was the hardest ive ever tripped off anything lol


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jun 7, 2009)

save ur money and buy some weed or real drugs


----------



## Stonedwall (Jun 7, 2009)

When i did 900 mg I got ridiculously itchy and woke up with a swollen face good times


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 7, 2009)

That's An Allergic Reaction.


----------



## BoB772420 (Jun 8, 2009)

i didnt spend any money on it i jus stole a bottle form wal-mart lol


----------



## DSTADTL1 (Jun 8, 2009)

16 cccs? Your a sick fuck!


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 8, 2009)

Damn Man.............


----------



## Stonedwall (Jun 8, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> That's An Allergic Reaction.


 im allergic to dxm? or something else


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 8, 2009)

BoB772420 said:


> i didnt die lol i just had a CRAZY trip i think it was the hardest ive ever tripped off anything lol


I dont agree..I chose the delsym because of this thread lol..I didnt trip that hard.. It wasnt as good as ccc's but im on to try another cough medicine.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 8, 2009)

What Dont You agree With? He Said He Tripped Hard. How Do Disagree With What Happened To Him?


----------



## LedZeppelin8906 (Jun 14, 2009)

Make sure you check the active ingredient, Dextromorphan Hydrobromide is the one you want, unless you want a long trip, Dextromorphan Polistrex has an edible plastic surrounding the DXM molecules, for timed release, it lasts 12 hours


----------



## Massachrist (Jun 14, 2009)

I've done a cold water extraction of the Polistirex DXM from Delsym. It all worked out fine, but after an hour or two of waiting I fell asleep. Next time I'm just gonna try a Zicam Max Cough Spray. Only .56 FL OZ, and just as potent I believe. But drinking a 5 oz bottle of Delsym won't kill you, no.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 14, 2009)

Massachrist said:


> I've done a cold water extraction of the Polistirex DXM from Delsym. It all worked out fine, but after an hour or two of waiting I fell asleep. Next time I'm just gonna try a Zicam Max Cough Spray. Only .56 FL OZ, and just as potent I believe. But drinking a 5 oz bottle of Delsym won't kill you, no.


Im used to atleast 400-500 Mg of DXM and the polisteriex really just killed it..keeps you at a 300mg constant. I wanted the 900 all at once =D. Mwahahaha Ill find the right stuff for me.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 14, 2009)

I wonder can you get Delsym with out the time release bullshit.


----------



## Massachrist (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't believe so...


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 15, 2009)

Nope. Pretty Sure You Cant.


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 16, 2009)

coricidin is crazy me n a friend split a giant bottle n well not really trippin as much as we were drunk cuz prior 2 have the syrup we were taking shots of a pint of georgis finished the bottle then moved on 2 syrup 10% alcohol we were fucked up the crazy thing wasss..... WE WERE IN SCHOOL!


----------



## blood moon (Jun 21, 2016)

I just Drank two 3oz bottles of delsym..540 mg dxm extended release.i will update shortly!!!


----------



## astronautrob (Jun 21, 2016)

Having done dxm extensively in my youth, I can say with great confidence you are going to trip balls for a very long time. The length of the high that dxm gives you is the real crazy part, I used to stay high for days and lose all sense of reality. Be safe dude


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 25, 2016)

I tried cough syrup once and that was one dirty ass trip and has nothing on shrooms which are very easy to grow.


----------



## Nabbers (Jun 25, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I tried cough syrup once and that was one dirty ass trip and has nothing on shrooms which are very easy to grow.


Seconded. VERY easy. Plus if you're in the US, in the majority of states the spores are legal to buy and sell.


----------



## radrolley (Jul 2, 2016)

thehairyllama said:


> I wonder can you get Delsym with out the time release bullshit.


yeah robotussin or generics. Delsym is dextromehtorphan polistirex. it's longer lasting. You want the dextromethorphan hydrobromide. I say both are garbage but go with the hydrobromide you will get less sick. the only thing i like dxm for is a legit dose for a cold.

make sure dextromethorphan HBR is the only active ingredient. Other things in there can put you in the hospital. DXM alone puts some ppl in the hospital. i seen happen a lot when i was in high school. it's no good imo.

with how easy psychedelics and pharmaceuticals are to get, i dont know why anyone does dxm anymore.


----------

